# Medical explanation needed, please



## Trislan (Dec 15, 2004)

This is a question I asked nearly two years ago, and it was never really explained to me. TMI maybe, but I need to know.

Everytime AF shows up (which she just did!), I always have spotting for nearly a week prior to it. Last week I started getting this (as usual) and I know whats happening. I have really given up dreaming of having implantation bleeding!!. Each time this this happens to me, it just adds insult to injury cos I know that I have a 1ww for AF. 

Whenever, I asked this is was passed off as normal. Is it normal? Has something been overlooked or is there something I need to know? Has anyone else got this?

Quick summary, I'm fairly regular (25-2 Maybe that's irregular (I use to be regular 25 days). I don't know anymore. My head is mixed up and tired of trying to self diagnose.

Is there anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Trislan
I've had bleeding/spotting between periods for a while now on and off - I too was told it was normal at first. Since then I've had many tests and investigations (not just for the bleeding!) which haven't completely told me why   Because it would often start around CD16 I was initially told it could be ovulation bleeding - not likely in your case if your spotting is a bit later on. I had several cervical smears done (all came back normal). Then on a lap diagnosed with endo - told that can cause spotting. An ultrasound scan showed a mass in my uterus, later removed - was an adenomyoma (endo within the muscle layer of the womb); told that had been breaking down and causing my heavier bleeds. Was OK for around 18 mths, then spotting started again. Had hormone tests done (low progesterone can cause spotting apparently, and is something your GP could arrange quite easily) - results normal. No obvious cause was found on hysteroscopy and lap done last Sept, but doc cauterised my cervix anyway (I had had previous surgery on it 10 yrs ago). Not spotted since -had 4 afs, but still don't know why I was spotting or if it will start again. Sorry I can't give you a single reason for your spotting, but if it is worrying you, I suggest you go to your GP, get a smear done if you've not had one in the past year and get some day21 progesterones done if you've not had that tested recently. Also if you have any other signs (pains, heavy af, etc.) ask your GP for a referral for a lap (unless you already know you have endo, in which case commiserations!) 
I have heard of several other girls with similar spotting and it probably is "normal" but the doctors seem to very easily dismiss it as not a problem - I found I got the best response from the doc when I took in the panty liners from the previous 3 days spotting  
Best wishes
Jaq


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Spotting form a week before period may well be due to the higher level of progesterone in your body. It could also be because your body needs abit more progesterone at this point. I would suggest getting your progesterone level checked so that you know which way things are going. Test needs to be done just as that bleed is starting as progesterone is at it's highest 7 days before af.

Ruth


----------



## Trislan (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for your information.
I had all my blood tests last year in the hospital. They said my hormone levels were fine. But at least I know now what I need to double check.

Thanks


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

trislan - i have exactly the same prob as you and its always been passed off as 'normal'
2 months ago i started using a natural progesterone cream as i suspected the spotting was because my prog levels were dropping post ov, and so would be unable to maintain a preg. my day 21 blood tests have always showed my levels to be within the correct range. however i had a day 21 saliva test done privately in Aug which showed a very low result... 
the first month i used the cream, the spotting was as bad as usual, if not worse, but I had been told this was usual when you first start it, last month I had only 2 days of spotting. will wait and see what happens this month! 
if you want any more info please feel free to IM me
hope this helps

kimj


----------



## quackers (Nov 10, 2004)

Maturitas. 2002 Jan 30;41(1):1-6. Related Articles, Links  

  
Caution on the use of saliva measurements to monitor absorption of progesterone from transdermal creams in postmenopausal women.

Lewis JG, McGill H, Patton VM, Elder PA.

CONCLUSION: The absorption of progesterone from transdermal creams is low and we caution against the use of saliva measurements to monitor progesterone absorption. The low systemic absorption of progesterone may not be due to peripheral conversion by 5 alpha-reductase(s). We also conclude that the low level of progesterone associated with red cells suggests they are not important in the delivery of progesterone to target tissues.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just to clarify - i didnt have a salivary prog test to monitor my absorption of the transdermal cream - i had it to monitor my prog levels BEFORE i started the cream..... 

kimj


----------

